# Αγαπημένο μου ημερολόγιο...



## curry (Jul 30, 2008)

Από την ιστοσελίδα του BBC, μια ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση: 
Το Orwell Prize από τις 9 Αυγούστου θα αρχίσει να ανεβάζει στο δίκτυο το ημερολόγιο του σπουδαίου Τζορτζ Όργουελ σε ένα πολύ ξεχωριστό blog.

Μια πρώτη γεύση μπορείτε να πάρετε από το BBC εδώ και από το Orwell Prize.

Η εισαγωγή του άρθρου του BBC:

He was the author of Animal Farm, 1984 and some of the most memorable political writing of the 20th Century.

But, as his diaries show, George Orwell was also interested in travel, food - and even slugs.

The diaries, written from 1938, cover the descent of Europe into war, as well as Orwell's travels in Morocco, following his sojourn in Catalonia, fighting in the Spanish Civil War.

They cover the insightful and the mundane - he even includes newspaper clippings of sloe gin recipes.

Now those diaries will be made available online, by the Orwell Prize - a prize for political writing set up in his name.

Orwell and his wife Eileen lived in Morocco for six months. Among a collection of papers and diaries at London's UCL are their travel papers for Morocco, photographs of their time in the country and even the menus from the ship they travelled on.

Orwell wrote his political observations in a separate diary - begun on 7 September 1938.

But exactly 70 years after the date of the first diary entry, on 9 August 1938, until 70 years after the last entry in 2012, the Orwell prize website will publish diary entries online daily - in blog form.


----------

